# Errori di rete SIOCSIFADDR, SIOCSIFFLAGS, SIOCSIFNETMASK

## Realnot

Salve, ho notato i seguenti errori al riavvio di ssh, non capisco da cosa dipendano, qualcuno puo' darmi qualche delucidazione?

```

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface eno1

 *   192.168.1.10/24 ...

SIOCSIFADDR: File exists                                                                                     

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address                                                                 

SIOCSIFNETMASK: Cannot assign requested address                                                                        [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.eno1 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start sshd as net.eno1 would not start
```

Ho controllato se i driver erano giusti:

```
                                                                       

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)
```

Ho usato il driver e1000e presente nel kernel, non quello scaricato dal sito di intel http://intel.ly/1d01GAO

altrei informazioni:

```

eno1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.10  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::92b1:1cff:fe65:dda7  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 90:b1:1c:65:dd:a7  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 4704391  bytes 3926308460 (3.6 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4225365  bytes 1215100098 (1.1 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 202782

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf7c00000-f7c20000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 1829  bytes 132778 (129.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1829  bytes 132778 (129.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

Sembra quasi che ci sia un altro servizio che prova ad assegnare quell'indirizzo a qualcosa, qualcuno ha qualche idea?

----------

## djinnZ

Non è che il driver in questione richiede comunque che installi anche del firmware?

In ogni caso se hai nm attivo e tenti di tirare su l'interfaccia in modo classico mi pare logico che si blocchi. E non capisco perchè al restart di ssh ti debba tirare giù la rete.

----------

## Realnot

Uhm... nm e l'interfaccia vanno in conflitto giusto?

```

Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                                                       [  started  ]

 NetworkManager                                                                   [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                               [  started  ]

 net.eno1                                                                                 [  stopped  ]

 netmount                                                                                [  stopped  ]

 xdm                                                                                        [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                       [  started  ]

 cupsd                                                                                     [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                               [  started  ]

 local                                                                                        [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 xdm-setup                                                                               [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual
```

net.eno1 e netmount non sono attivi. Posso tranquillamente rimuovere net.eno1 avendo network manager (mi e' servita solo durante l'installazione di gentoo giusto?) per quanto riguarda netmount?

Edit 1:

Ho rimosso net.eno1 dal runlevel e tutto sembra ok:

```

Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                             [  started  ]

 NetworkManager                                                   [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                        [  started  ]

 netmount                                                         [  started  ]

 xdm                                                              [  started  ]

 sshd                                                             [  started  ]

 cupsd                                                            [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                       [  started  ]

 local                                                            [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 xdm-setup                                                        [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual
```

Ho solo un dubbio ora...

```

[    2.530118] EXT4-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    3.117873] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    3.218555] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    3.218630] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eno1: link is not ready

####[    5.412366] e1000e: eno1 NIC Link is Up 10 Mbps Half Duplex, Flow Control: None

[    5.412370] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eno1: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[    5.416506] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eno1: link becomes ready

[   11.252373] kbuildsycoca4 (2367) used greatest stack depth: 4288 bytes left

[   11.593430] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[   11.872121] EXT4-fs (sdb1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0
```

Dice che il link e' a 10Mbps, ma la NIC e' una 10/100/1000, mentre il modem/router di alice e' 10/100, ma allora perche' il link non e' a 100? Il collo di bottiglia dovrebbe essere il modem/router, il cavo sono quasi sicuro sia un cat 5e...

----------

## djinnZ

Il mio vecchio router non era capace di funzionare in duplex eppure i cavi erano a posto, tutto funzionava in 100/duplex ma il router no, non ne ha mai voluto sapere; persino con il cavo cross di mezzo metro in dotazione.

Tu mi parli di quella robaccia che sbolognano gli operatori telefonici... vedi te.

Comunque prova se puoi a cambiare il cavo, alle volte basta un niente perché non funzionino.

----------

